# A bittersweet roth



## tnyr5 (Jun 3, 2021)

Purchased this plant off ebay which arrived in high bud, mostly because I could see that the plant was quite big. Sadly, it arrived full of scratches and pock marks from shipping, which turned into erwinia pretty much overnight. Having lost 75% of its vegetative mass to necessary removal, I don't expect a rebloom till about 2024.
Small flowers, no doubt far from blooming to full potential, but, being a former student judge, I appreciate form. NS 22, PW 1.5, DW 5

And some pics of the poor plant.




.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 3, 2021)

Poor thing. Hope it pulls through. What’s your go to treatment for erwinia?

Tony, why did you stop the judging program? In which Center? We need more judges ... and you seem to know lots...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2021)

those leaves looked really bad. How were they damaged?


----------



## emydura (Jun 3, 2021)

Shame about the leaves as the flowers are nice and quite distinctive.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 3, 2021)

emydura said:


> Shame about the leaves as the flowers are nice and quite distinctive.


Ditto - echo! 

It almost makes one squirm looking at these damaged leaves...as the fat lady sings: "Poveri fiori" (Adriana Lecouvreur)!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 3, 2021)

La fleur que tu m'avais jetée (Carmen)

Or this tangent... Cage 4'33"


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 3, 2021)

I was thinking more like:
"Ah, non credea mirarti.
Si presto estinto, o fiore!
Passasti, al par d'amore
Che un giorno solo...
Che un giorno sol duro
Che un giorno solo...
Sol....duro..."

* sad oboe solo* then I come in
"Io piu non reggo!"

"Passasti, al par d'amore!"

Piu noooooon reggo, a tanto al duolno! 

"Che un giorno sol, che un giorno sol duro!"

Etc etc


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 3, 2021)

Why all this bel canto?

(Kill the wabbit... kill the wabbit...)


----------



## musa (Jun 4, 2021)

Well, your Roth will answer to your Belcanto with Händels Ariodante:
"Numi! lasciarmi vivere..."
All fingers crossed for that!


----------



## emydura (Jun 4, 2021)

The only song that came to my head was "Bittersweet" from iconic Australian band the Hoodoo Gurus. A great song from a wonderful band who in 2021 celebrate their 40th year with a new album and tour.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 4, 2021)

I would contact the seller for a refund. Send the pics. Screw the singing


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 4, 2021)

Being a music enthusiast, I would not “screw” the singing. 

I follow eBay sales on Paphs and Phrags and am guilty of bidding and buying some. May I ask which vendor on eBay?

I have received some that were terrible. Received refunds. Received some that were amazing (like receiving Paphs from OrchidInn that are NBS that spike in a month or two after receiving). Sent a very positive review.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 4, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Why all this bel canto?
> 
> (Kill the wabbit... kill the wabbit...)


* ulp * kill the _wabbit_? 

I'm a leggiero tenor.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 4, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Poor thing. Hope it pulls through. What’s your go to treatment for erwinia?
> 
> Tony, why did you stop the judging program? In which Center? We need more judges ... and you seem to know lots...


I deal with Erwinia mostly by never letting it become a problem in the first place. The growspace gets hosed down with Physan frequently, and any leaf that gets a spot is tossed. I also purposefully abuse seedlings a bit so I'm selecting for disease resistance in my own breeding. 

As for judging...suffice it to say I am a man of honor, not diplomacy.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2021)

Erwinia creeps up on me even with my germophobic tendencies, and to my favourite plants. Such an annoyance. 

Yes indeed, diplomacy is critical to all judgings all over the world in my experience. Without it, it’s a mess. I’ve heard top judges at AOS and WOC have heated discussions. Pride and egos have no place here. No one wins when this happens. I stay away from the politics and carry on. That’s how I can survive and enjoy the primary goal of all of this, to enjoy the orchid flowers!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 5, 2021)

emydura said:


> The only song that came to my head was "Bittersweet" from iconic Australian band the Hoodoo Gurus. A great song from a wonderful band who in 2021 celebrate their 40th year with a new album and tour.



Great song. Must see the band......


----------



## Guldal (Jun 5, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Screw the singing


When the fat lady has finished her job, pray, she doesn't sit you to death out of sheer spite!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 5, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Great song.......



I agree.


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 5, 2021)

Best of luck with the recovery! There have been some pretty nice roths kicking around eBay this year. Is this one of the Sunlight Orchid crosses with Kuang Hua Village as a parent?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 7, 2021)

Yep. Kuang Hua Village seems to be an excellent parent. I picked up another of the same grex from Hilo. Hopefully they do better .


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 7, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Yep. Kuang Hua Village seems to be an excellent parent. I picked up another of the same grex from Hilo. Hopefully they do better .


Oooooo exciting! I have always had excellent experiences with Hilo! Maybe we’ll get to see some pics soon!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 10, 2021)

My luck holds, the Hilo plant came with the flowers broken off. The plant is in great condition, however. 
Still...


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 10, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> My luck holds, the Hilo plant came with the flowers broken off. The plant is in great condition, however.
> Still...View attachment 28319


Impressive dorsal! I’ve had a couple broken spikes this year as well. It’s a bummer, but at least the plants can devote more energy to growing on for the next flowering! Looking forward to seeing this rebloom on a mature plant, it’s going to be spectacular!


----------

